# Foster Kittens....



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have decided to start fostering kittens...I need some creative names for them the rescue named them Puss & Boots lol....one is a little lynx point siamese with a white tip on his tail, the other one is a flame/red tabby point siamese. They are both boys and we will have them for about 2 weeks until they are a little bigger to be adopted:


















A tech at work and I had a 'play date' for both of our foster kitten groups yesterday


















Nothing cuter than a kitten pile!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Sinatra and Cosmo So Cute!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We named them....Frankie (Sinatra) for the flame point and Mickey Blue Eyes for the lynx point.....I think my hubby has a new cat....Frankie has adopted him....wants to be held, climbs up to his computer desk, sleeps on his computer keyboard drawer, suckling on his ears lol....it's quite cute actually....good thing my hubby is a cat person.


----------

